# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز >  تخدير العجول قبل ذبحها في مسلخ إربد يطرح تساؤلات حول شرعية تناول لحومها

## الحصن نيوز

أثار اعتماد مسلخ بلدية إربد آلية جديدة للذبح تعتمد على تخدير الذبيحة قبل ذبحها، جدلا واسعا بين أوساط القصابين والمواطنين حول شرعيتها دينيا ومدى انسجامها مع الشروط الصحية.

يأتي هذا في الوقت الذي لم تحسم فيه مديرية افتاء المحافظة هذا الجدل مكتفية بالقول، إن الذبيحة إذا تركت من دون ذبح واستطاعت الحياة بعد انتهاء مفعول المخدر فإن العملية جائزة شرعا





تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

